# Welcher motor ist am Kanu richtig?



## Broiler (6. März 2008)

Hallo Leute, die Schonzeit veranlasst mich, nun endlich mein Projekt Boot in Angriff zu nehmen. 
Da in unserem Nebengelaß mein erst im letzten Jahr erworbenes 5m - Kanu hängt, will ich das auch nutzen als künftiges Angelboot. 
Der Prototyp für eine Motorhalterung ist schon fertiggebaut und wird so dann mit hartem Holz gebaut und funktionieren. Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, welcher Motor der Richtige für das Boot ist. Da ja viele von Euch ein Schlauchboot zum Angeln nutzen, das ja vom Gewicht her ähnlich einzuordnen ist, würde mich interessieren, wie ihr das Boot motorisiert und genau so interessant, welche Batterie - (Amperezahl und -art)ihr dafür nutzt.

Im Auge habe ich den Endura 30 von Minn Kota, dürfte ausreichend sein (und zieht auch nicht so viel Strom) und auch die Schaftlänge von 76 cm reicht dicke. Aber ich möchte natürlich möglichst wenig falsch machen und darum die Frage an die Runde. Gruss Broiler


----------



## heinzrch (6. März 2008)

*AW: Welcher motor ist am Kanu richtig?*

der Endura 30 reicht völlig aus, evt. die Kabel verlängern, damit du die Batterie zum Trimmen mehr Richtung Bug verlagern kannst (wenn du solo unterwegs bist, sonst ist's egal..) Gut geht auch noch der kleine Honda  Benziner (BF 2 bzw. BF 2,3), mit dem fliegt der Canadier.
Batterie: ideal ist ne 70Ah Batterie (ca. 25kg), damit kannst du ca. 3-4 Stunden fahren, ne schwerere 100Ah ist im Canadier wohl etwas sperrig bzw. mit knapp 40 kg wohl auch etwas schwer.
Apropos fliegen: du solltest den Canadier schon halbwegs sicher beherschen, wenn er umfliegt, hast du die Batterie versenkt und den Motor kannst du dann auch zum Trocknen zerlegen. Welchen Canadier hast du denn?


----------



## HD4ever (6. März 2008)

*AW: Welcher motor ist am Kanu richtig?*

hab hier irgendwo mal nen Bild gesehen, da war am Kanu noch nen Ausleger hinten dran an dem der Benzin-AB dran befestigt war .... 
denke das liegt dann sehr viel sicherer im Wasser |kopfkrat


----------



## tomry1 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Welcher motor ist am Kanu richtig?*

Ich würde einen Yamaha SLX Turbo 50 PS Außenboarder empfehlen.
Geht gut ab das ding und wiegt nicht so viel.


----------



## rob (6. März 2008)

*AW: Welcher motor ist am Kanu richtig?*

schau mal hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=118356
lg rob


----------



## Broiler (6. März 2008)

*AW: Welcher motor ist am Kanu richtig?*

@heinzrch - ich habe einen Old Town Penobscot 17 - der liegt beladen ganz gut im Wasser, wenn da die Batterie und der Angelkasten drin sind, habe ich keine Bange, dass es kipplig wird. Die Seen bei uns sind auch nicht so groß, dass ich vor den Wellen Angst haben muss. 
Kanuerfahrung besitze ich seit vielen Jahren und habe meinen größten Hecht auch vom Kanu aus gefangen.
Also 50 PS den @tomry1 empfiehlt ist ja wohl mehr jokemäßig zu verstehen - will ja Angeln und nicht Wasserski fahren. Es sollte schon beim E-Motor bleiben, auch aus Überzeugungsgründen. Aber so um die 5 Stunden Fahrzeit sollten schon drin sein, muss ich mal durchrechnen, ob das mit um die 70 Ampere reicht.
Broiler


----------



## heinzrch (6. März 2008)

*AW: Welcher motor ist am Kanu richtig?*

Der Penobscot als 17er läuft ja schon ohne Motor wie Schmidts Katze, denke die 70Ah Batterie reicht da dicke.
Aber im Vergleich zu den Familienschüsseln ist er schon recht schmal und deutlich kippeliger...


----------



## gründler (6. März 2008)

*AW: Welcher motor ist am Kanu richtig?*

hi
Aus eigenen erfahrungen rate ich dir lieber zum min.40er Minn Kota Modell,hatte mal nen 30er der zieht nicht richtig durch,und der Schaltstufenschalter brennt dauernd durch bei mir 3 mal.(halbes jahr dann durchgebrannt).
Habe nun das 46er Modell und Vector 55,die ziehen gut sind meiner Meinung nach besser verbaut,und verbrauchen auch nicht viel mehr Strom.Aber die Modelle unter 40 sind laut Aussage einiger Leute die ich so kenne und was man so hört nicht gut verbaut,und bringen kaum Leistung.Vereinskollege hat auch von 36 auf 46 erhöht,allein wenn mal nen Gewitter kommt biste froh wenn der Quirl hinten bißchen was weg zieht.
lg


Psas sind meine erfahrungen und ansichten und sollen net verallgemeinert werden.


----------



## Broiler (6. März 2008)

*AW: Welcher motor ist am Kanu richtig?*



heinzrch schrieb:


> Der Penobscot als 17er läuft ja schon ohne Motor wie Schmidts Katze, denke die 70Ah Batterie reicht da dicke.
> Aber im Vergleich zu den Familienschüsseln ist er schon recht schmal und deutlich kippeliger...



Das ist sicherlich richtig, andere Boote sind durch eingebauten Kiel und etwas mehr Breite kippsicherer - aber wie schon gesagt, mit ein wenig Last und meistens sind wir eh zu zweit - da wird das schon gehen. Was mich bisher von einem stärkeren Motor abhält, ist der sehr lange Schaft, oder machen die 15 cm mehr nicht so viel aus?

Gruss Broiler und vielen Dank für die bisherigen Beiträge.


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. März 2008)

*AW: Welcher motor ist am Kanu richtig?*

Moin!

Wie hoch ist denn grob geschätzt Deine Bordwand?





Quelle: www.kanuladen.info


----------



## Broiler (6. März 2008)

*AW: Welcher motor ist am Kanu richtig?*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Wie hoch ist denn grob geschätzt Deine Bordwand?
> 
> ...




Ich schätze um die 38 CM bis zum Kiel/ Boden.

Gruss Broiler


----------



## heinzrch (6. März 2008)

*AW: Welcher motor ist am Kanu richtig?*

die Höhe kannst du ja im Prinzip stufenlos verstellen, nur wenn du einen relativ langen Schaft auf deinen Canadier einstellst, kommt auch die Pinne höher, das könnte auf Dauer unbequem werden, vor allem wenn du kniest oder tief sitzt. Bin mir gerade nicht sicher ob die Pinne nach unten schwenkbar ist, glaube aber die ist zwar ausziehbar, aber starr (beim 30er minkota)


----------



## McRip (6. März 2008)

*AW: Welcher motor ist am Kanu richtig?*

Würde ein stufenloses Modell empfehlen


----------

